# Masks my kids made



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Just wanted to show the masks my kids made. They were bored at home, so I gave them some sculpy and a plastic mask form, and told them to be creative, and this is what they came up with. I was kinda shocked they came out as well as they did for their age. My son is ten, and he made the evil clown, and my daughter is eight, and she made the jack-o mask. Future haunters/prop makers?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, the apples sure don't fall far from the tree in your house, do they?

They did a fantastic job with those - future haunters RULE!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow! What would they make if you handed them a mannequin?


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

They did excellent jobs, and loved doing it i am sure! You may have parents knocking on your door, Summer Camp lol.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy cow Jack, If I were you I would go right out and get some more sculpey, and then get out your prop to do list and say " Son, I need you to make my Zombie, my new Mummy pop up , and a creature for my swamp", and "daughter, I need you to make me a new Witch, A spider queen, And 
A female zombie for the graveyard. And since they are still off on summer vacation, I will forward my list to you also.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

The Kids are thrilled ya'll liked them, and they said they're going to make some more!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Wow, the apples sure don't fall far from the tree in your house, do they?
> 
> They did a fantastic job with those - future haunters RULE!


Thanks Roxy, they worked really hard on them!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!! They did a great job!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.S. I think Kprimm is on to something, Jack - you have MINIONS now No telling what they'll come up with when given a list, a ton of sculpey, and free rein:jol:


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I am WAY impressed! I would be impressed if you had said YOU made 'em! Your kids rock!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

WOW!!!! Those minions of yours are so talented! So, do they work on commission?


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Great work ....new haunters on the way !!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Both masks are wonderful, your kids did a great job!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with everyone; those look great! Very talented kids.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, your kids are way better artists than I am. They did a great job. Way to pass on those artistic genes.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Jack, those are really nice. Glad to see you got some help.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW, cool kids!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

damn. I can't imagine how talented they will be when their older. wow. Those are cool!!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Your kids did a great job... inspires me to get my butt in gear and make some props. LOL


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

my jaw dropped when i saw those masks! awesome minions you have. buy them some large pizzas and soda/pop and put them to work on the props!:lolkin:


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!!! Awesome masks! Great job by the kids, I mean minions.  I hope my daughter will show a similar interest when she's that age.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments, my kids are soooo happy ya'll like them, and they said that they'll make more!! It's all part of my master plan...muahahaha...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Tell your kids we'll be wanting to see pictures of them wearing the masks


----------



## Ripper (Jul 24, 2010)

HOLY CATS! Those masks are fantastic! (and you say they are 8 and 10 years old? WOW!)


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

WOW! Yeah, What they all said.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Those are awesome. I see a bright future if either wanted to get into the business...


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Man, those are AWESOME! I have tried my hand at sculpting and it is hard. They did an excellent job, very, very creepy too.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy cow. Those are better than I would've made. I envy you sir! You have minion now! And danged talented minion at that. Harness that energy! In a couple of years your haunt is going to be so off the hook even you will be jealous of it. You'll have the news crews at your house.

Be sure to post pix of the next set.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just saw the updated photos with your kids in your first post. They're adorable both in and out of the masks


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Aug 11, 2010)

So much talent at a young age


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a daughter who just turned 9 and no way in a million years would I expect an 8 year old to make something like that. They are extremely talented, you should be very proud.


----------

